# Talis Swissonic



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Despite a decision to refrain from buying more watches this side of Christmas I ended up getting this:










It appears to be a electric balance wheel watch and has a battery cover that allows the month of change to be noted. Unfortunately it seems that the movement is accessed through the crystal so I can't get a look at it. Does anyone know anything about this manufacturer?

The watch is not running and definitely needs a service and a considerable amount of cleaning as well as a new battery. The face is really dark blue but I'm a poor photographer.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

knirirr said:


> Does anyone know anything about this manufacturer?


Can't help with the watch manufacturer Milo...but I'll wager it's an ESA 9158 inside. This style of Swissonic case was used by many different watch makers, including Avia below:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can't help with the watch manufacturer Milo...but I'll wager it's an ESA 9158 inside. This style of Swissonic case was used by many different watch makers, including Avia below:


Thanks - that does indeed look very similar.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Sorry - I should also have asked if you know what sort of battery it takes, so that I can at least determine if it is running.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I too have fleabayed a "Swissonic" - must stay off the wine














:wine: - *last night* whilst somewhat kernadgerated [a bottle of Hungarian white 10.5% now has less than a glass at the bottom], so what cell does it take Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

knirirr said:


> Sorry - I should also have asked if you know what sort of battery it takes, so that I can at least determine if it is running.





mel said:


> I too have fleabayed a "Swissonic" - must stay off the wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


386


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

mel said:


> I too have fleabayed a "Swissonic" - must stay off the wine...


Whisky in my case... :lol:

May we see yours?



Silver Hawk said:


> 386


Thanks!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Will post a piccie when it arrives, it's "part of" a bargain lot as well, so coming very cheaply I would think! :yes


----------

